# Cubot Rainbow im Erfahrungsbericht



## amorosa (10. Juli 2016)

Heute geht es um das Cubot Rainbow. Ein absoloutes Schnäppchenphone, aber was leistet es ? Und für wen ist es geeignet ? Der Sache gehen wir jetzt mal gemeinsam auf den Grund.


*Das Cubot Rainbow*

*Der Testbericht*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Einleitung :*


Hier liegt es also vor mir, das neue Cubot Rainbow. Es kam vor 3 Tagen mit der Post.

Bestellt habe ich es bei Cubot direkt : Cubot RainBow -Colorful Personalized Smartphone

Es ging alles reibungslos und das Smartphone war innerhalb von 7 Tagen bei mir.

Ich habe lange überlegt, welches Smartphone ich testen soll.
Aber ich kam, mal wieder nicht an einem Chinasmartphone vorbei . Also bin ich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Chinaphone gegangen. Ich habe mir alle möglichen angeschaut und verglichen.

Aber irgendwie reizte mich das Cubot Rainbow auf Grund des Preises sehr !
Denn ich wollte wissen, was der User für knappe 60€ erwarten kann und was er auch wirklich bekommt.

Genug von der Einleitung, jetzt zum interessanteren Teil, Bilder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hier seht ihr den Karton. Einfach und schlicht gehalten, ich mag schlichte Sachen, macht einfach was her.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einmal die Anleitung (die auch in gutem Deutsch geschrieben ist !) und einmal den Zettel für die Konformitätserklärungen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Ladegerät ist ein ganz normales Micro-USB-Ladegerät und es lädt mit 5V/1A
Cubot hat standartgemäß eine Schutzhülle aus TPU mit beigelegt.
Die Hülle wabbelt nicht und macht das Smartphone griffester. Alle Aussparungen sind perfekt geschnitten.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Zwischenfazit Zubehör :*

Die Schutzhülle macht einen wertigen Eindruck, das Ladegerät macht einen soliden Eindruck und lädt auch problemlos andere Smartphones.

Eine Schutzfolie ist von Werk aus auf dem Handy installiert.

*Minuspunkt :* Es wurden dem Smartphone kein Headset oder Kopfhörer beigelegt :/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jetzt aber zum interessanten : Das Handy *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hier könnt ihr euch ein Bild davon machen, wie das Smartphone in natura aussieht. Sieht schon ganz anders aus als auf den Beispielbildern von den verschiedenen Shops oder ?
*
Leider spiegelte das Display des Cubot etwas im Sonnenlicht.
Beim Auspacken dachte ich :"WOW"... Dieses Handy sieht verdammt hochwertig aus ! Die Front ist nicht aus Gorillaglas.

Der Lockscreen ist schön übersichtlich. Das Display hat eine Auflösung von 720P. Ich war echt geflasht als ich das Smartphone das erste mal eingeschaltet hatte. Die Helligkeit ist echt vernünftig, das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Wenn ich die Helligkeit auf die höchste Stufe stelle, dann kann ich das Display noch bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung wunderbar ablesen ! Der Helligkeitssensor, wenn man auf "Auto" stellt, arbeitet wirklich sehr schnell und sehr genau. Ohne Probleme.
Es gibt keine Pixelfehler oder sonstige Probleme mit dem Display.
Gestochen scharf, verdammt hell,verdammt groß und aus allen Winkeln noch perfekt sichbar. Wow ! Nicht schlecht ! Sehr gut Cubot 

Der Launcher ist der Google-Launcher. Man kann problemlos zu anderen Launchern wechseln, wenn man möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Auf der Rechten Seite könnt ihr die Lautstärkewippe und den Ein/Aus-Schalter sehen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die linke Seite ich durchgehend, also hier ist nichts zu finden.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Auf der Unterseite seht ihr rechts das Mikrofon, was übrigens eine sehr gute Sprachqualität gewährleistet.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Auf der Oberseite seht ihr den Kopfhörer-Anschluss und den Micro-USB-Port.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Rückseite ist mit dem Herstellerlogo bedruckt und hat die Typischen Konformitätszeichen.*
*Auserdem befindet sich hier auch die 13MP-Kamera,der LED-Blitz und das Herstellerlogo.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jetzt das Interessante . Hier seht ihr die beiden Micro-Sim-Slots, den Micro-SD-Slot und den Auswechselbaren 2200mAh Akku. Meine zwei Simkarten (E-Netz und D2-Netz) wurden wunderbar erkannt.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ein paar Worte nun zur Dual-Sim-Funktion :*

Hier kann man alles mögliche einstellen. Man kann auswählen, was auf welcher Simkarte aktiv sein soll. Ich habe z.B. eine E-Netz-Sim mit Datenflat gekauft. Also habe ich die Simkarten so konfiguriert, das alle Dienste und Funktionen nur auf der E-Netz-Sim laufen. Ich habe mich auch gestern selber von meinem Festnetz auf mein Handy angerufen. Beide Nummern habe ich ausprobiert. Ohne Probleme. Auch wenn man gerade am Surfen ist, sind beide Karten erreichbar. Jedoch nicht gleichzeitig. Wenn ich mit der einen Karte Telefoniere und mich jemand auf die andere Karte anruft, dann hört man ein Anklopfen.

Man kann in der Simverwaltung auch einstellen, das einem das Handy immer fragen soll mit welcher Sim man einen Anruf oder eine SMS oder eben ins Internet soll. Das macht Sinn, wenn man 2 Simkarten mit Guthaben hat .

Auch in den Kontakten kann man einstellen, welche Kontakte angezeigt werden sollen. Sim 1, Sim 2, Telefon oder die Kontakte, die man vorher in einer Cloud gespeichert hat.

Man kann den Simkarten verschiedene Namen und Farben geben, damit man sie besser auseinanderhalten kann. Damit man sofort erkennt, wenn man mal einen Anruf verpasst hat oder eine SMS bekommen hat, um welche SIM es sich handelte. Sehr gut gelöst.

Es gibt nur zwei Mankos, die ich euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten möchte !

*1.)* Man kann die einzelnen SIM-Karten nicht abschalten. Also wenn ich eine Private Nummer drin habe und eine SIM für meine Arbeit, dann möchte ich, das meine Arbeitssim ab 19 Uhr ausgeschaltet wird. Das funktioniert leider nicht, auch nicht mit Apps auf dem Store, es gibt den Flugmodus und den Bitte-Nicht-Stören Modus, aber diese Modi greifen nur für beide SIM´s gleichzeitig. Sehr sehr schade.

*2.)* Man kann den SIM-Karten keine eigenen Klingeltöne zuordnen. Um die oben genannte Sache zu umgehen, dachte ich, das ich eben bei einer SIM den Klingelton auf "Stumm" stelle. Leider auch nichts zu machen. Es gibt nur einen globalen Klingelton. Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Benachrichtigungstöne. Diese Funktionen können aber problemlos noch per Softwareupdate nachgeliefert werden.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Benutzung :*

Die Benutzeroberfläche lässt sich sehr einfach bedienen. Übersetzungsfehler findet man gar keine. Die Bedienung läuft butterweich und superschnell. Der Touchscreen reagiert sofort und zuverlässig auf Eingaben.

Die Menüs sind selbsterklärend und wirklich Idiotensicher. Man kann alle Einstellungen vornehmen, die man auch sonst bei anderen Android Smartphones findet. Die Galerieapp ist auch top flüssig und sehr übersichtlich gestaltet. Auch hier bin ich erstaunt, wie schnell und flüssig das Scrollen zwischen den Bildern funktioniert. Hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht.

Chinesische Apps oder Bloatware habe ich nicht finden können. Sehr aufgeräumt. Super 

Man hat natürlich auch eine Statusbar oben, wo man alle wichtigen Informationen und Schnelleinstellungen finden kann.

Ein Appdrawer ist im Launcher inbegriffen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kommunikation :*


*EDGE ? 3G ? H und H+ ?*

Alles vorhanden alles funktioniert perfekt.
Man surft superschnell durch das Netz. Downloads im Playstore funktionieren super. Der Netzempfang ist bei beiden Simkarten sehr gut.
Die Sprachqualität bei Telefonaten ist sehr gut, auch der eingebaute Freisprecher verrichtet seinen Dienst gut. SMS werden verdammt schnell versendet.

*WLAN ? Klar *

Was muss ich dazu sagen ?

Ich kann mich ohne Probleme mit dem Router von meinem Freund verbinden und auch vor die Haustür gehen. Selbst durch 2 dicke Wände habe ich immernoch genügend Empfang um meine Youtubevideos zu sehen.

*GPS ?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, nach knappen 40 Sekunden hatte ich einen Fix mit 6 Sateliten. Und das ohne WLAN oder Mobile-Daten zur Hilfe zu nehmen. Denn ich hatte nur das GPS-Modul an, die ganzen Ortunghilfen per WLAN oder Mobilfunkmasten wollte ich weglassen, da man diese im Auto eh nicht hat (na gut, ausser Mobile Daten ^^) und ausserdem sehen wir so, ob und was der Chip leisten kann.

*NFC ?*

Ein ganz klares : *NEIN*

*Optik und Haptik*

Wie ich oben schon erwähnte : "WOW" 
Das Smartphone sieht nicht nur hochwertig aus, es ist fühlt sich auch hochwertig an ! Es knarzt nichts und es klappert nichts. Es sieht super aus und fühlt sich auch sehr griffig an. Auch mit dem mitgelieferten Schutzcover fühlt sich das Handy noch schön griffig an. Es ist ganz schön Schwer, aber ich mag es, wenn Smartphones ein Gewicht haben, da ich dann weiß, das ich wirklich was in den Händen halte 


*AKKU !*

Knackpunkt eines Smartphones ist sehr oft der Akku !
2200mAh passen rein.

*Was ich dazu sagen kann :*

Das Smartphone kam bei mir mit einer Kapazität von 60% an.
Ich probierte das Phone aus, richtete es ein, hatte Apps heruntergeladen und die Displayhelligkeit immer auf Anschlag. Nach 3 Stunden Dauerbelastung ging es langsam richtung 5%. Also können wir davon ausgehen, das man mit einer Akkuladung um die 5Std. klar kommt. Also ich rede hier von einer Display-On-Zeit. Natürlich schafft man locker die 6Std, wenn man nur eine SIM im Handy hat und wenig damit anstellt.

Also in Verbindung mit dem MTK Prozessor und dem 720P Display, hat man eine ordentliche Akkulaufzeit. Das hatte ich auch erwartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hier noch der Screenshot von Antutu*
--------------------------------------------------------------
*TECHNISCHE DATEN :*

*CPU :* MT6580 1.3 GHz Quad Core
*GPU :* Mali -400MP
*RAM :* 1GB RAM ( 400MB noch verfügbar )
*ROM :* 16 GB (Erweiterung bis 128GB mit Micro-SD)
*Betriebssystem :* Android 6.0
*Frontkamera :* 5MP
*Rückkamera :* 13MP
*Größe :* 5 ZOLL
*Bildschirmauflösung :* HD (720P)
*Gewicht :*
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Fazit :*

Ja, immernoch "WOW"...Ich kann jedem dieses Smartphone empfehlen. Was mich übrigens besonders begeistert hat war die Funktion das Handy per Timer im Menü automatisch bei einer Uhrzeit aus und einschalten zu lassen.

Das kenne ich so gar nicht 

Die Bedienung geht ganz weich, flüssig und glaskar von der Hand, das Display ist hell und scharf, die Funktionen, die das Smartphone bietet sind TOP und das Zubehör ist genau wie das Handy sehr hochwertig gebaut.

Also von mir gibt es eine glasklare Kaufempfehlung an die jenigen, die nicht vor 5 Zoll zurückschrecken und wert auf DualSim und eine lange Laufzeit legen. Oft liest man das Chinahandys sehr schlecht verarbeitet sind. Und genau dies ist hier NICHT der Fall. Man könnte denken, das man ein ganz normales Smartphone von Samsung und konsorten in der Hand hält. Und das behaupte ich ohne jegliche Übertreibung.

*Hier noch ein paar Beispielbilder, die ich mit dem Cubot geschossen habe :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mit der Frontkamera lassen sich Standartselfies schiessen. Die Qualität geht vollkommen in ordnung.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das hier sind die 3 Beispielfotos, dich im mal eben so mit dem Cubot geschossen habe, für ein 60€ Smartphone finde ich die Cam gar nicht mal so übel. Sie ist auf jeden Fall Schnappschuss-tauglich.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ich hoffe, euch hat mein kleines Review zum Cubot gefallen.
Wenn ihr Fragen zu dem Handy habt, also noch etwas wissen wollt, dann scheut euch nicht, sie auch zu stellen .*

Mfg

amorosa


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Review, das könnte glatt das nächste Smartphone für meinen Vater werden.

Bin aber immer n bisschen unsicher wie es bei China-Handys mit den Updates aussieht. Und 5 Zoll in Verbindung mit nur 2200 mah sind ja auch eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## Maqama (10. Juli 2016)

Für 60€ bei einem Neugerät wohl wirklich in Ordnung.
Wobei man auch ein Gerät eines Bekannteren Herstellers gebraucht kaufen kann und so bessere Hardware bekommt.
Z.B. bekommt man schon ein LG G2 mit 2GB Ram und SD800 für unter 100€.

Nur um mal einen Vergleich zum GPS-Test zu geben:
Ich habe das OnePlus 3 hier, das hatte bei mir im Haus nach 3 Sekunden einen Fix mit 14 Satelliten.


----------

